# Rimless 10 gallon recommendations?



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I've decided to venture into larger tanks outside of my nanos. Anyone have recommendations where I can find a rimless 10 gallon tank locally and cost?

Besides Ada is there anything else? 

Thanks.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

someones selling a fluval ebi, its 8g for $40 , if its in good shape its a great deal

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...fluval-ebi-tankset-up-w-extra-lid-40-a-76057/


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

That ebi is on a pending deal atm, check in with king eds, last time I got a 15 gal rimless black silicone there, I don't recall the price though.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions. I already have an ebi. Looking for a long tank this time.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I've got a 15g rimless, it's got grey bottom trim though, but would look really good painted black.

You can have it for free, PM if interested, I can take a pic of it if you'd like.


----------

